# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #60



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Happy Constitution Day! 








Are you prepping Dentistry supplies? If not you may want to listen to this show. Also we listen to celebrities lecture us on climate change while they fly all over the globe, we expose part of the communist agenda to change this country and we'll point/counterpoint DACA amnesty (basically we argue). Hope you enjoy the show, thanks for listening!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-09-18T00_02_33-07_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Dental questions? I’ve got loads. Now where’s that email address …


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think we did pretty darned good, this time.

If there ever was one I hoped people here I hoped people would listen and then engage in conversation in this tread, this would be the one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think we did pretty darned good, this time.

If there ever was one I hoped people here I hoped people would listen and then engage in conversation in this tread, this would be the one.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton. You’re repeating yourself and saying things you’ve said before. 


Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Denton. You're repeating yourself and saying things you've said before.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


It'll get worse as I get older.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> It'll get worse as I get older.


Long may that be.

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm surprised this one didn't start a discussion, since we seem to thrive on such discussions.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Maybe you did a great job of arguing both sides?


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I was too busy to listen Monday. I will, though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Maybe you did a great job of arguing both sides?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


I hope not!

I'm of Irish/Scot descent; I love to argue. I'll argue from the wrong side if the occasion calls for it.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> I hope not!
> 
> I'm of Irish/Scot descent; I love to argue. I'll argue from the wrong side if the occasion calls for it.


But but but you NEVER argue&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I will give this a listen tomorrow guys. I mean, what could you two possibly have to argue about?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That was a pretty good show. It was interesting enough for me to take notes on points I wanted to bring up here. But by the time the podcast was finished, I realized you guys had covered everything I wanted to say.

So I'll just shut up.


----------

